# Problems with Sea France



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

I've been having trouble trying to book a crossing with Sea Frnce.

It will not let me continue when I put the the MHF disscount.

any suggestions

Bryan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Morning Mr Pachyderm  

Try >> this link <<

It shouldn't make any difference but their website threw a similar strop on me. I tried the above link which came to me as one of their email promotions and it worked fine.

£36.20 return I got - but our van is less than 6 metres.

Also I think you need to put in the (secret to subscribers 8O 8O ) MHF code in capital letters - in place of the one shown on the linked page above.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Problems with sea france*



thesnail said:


> I've been having trouble trying to book a crossing with Sea France.


Me too Bryan, different problem, Firefox freezes 'not responding' ...it has no probs with the chunnel website :lol:


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*No probs with this site*

Thanks Dave

No problem with that link.

Bryan


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Thought I would try a quote from Sea France using the MMM discount code so checked my plastic card no code shown so where is the code??
I tried MMM and membership number no avail the answer will be obvious i know but whwt is it?.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

38Rover said:


> Thought I would try a quote from Sea France using the MMM discount code so checked my plastic card no code shown so where is the code??
> I tried MMM and membership number no avail the answer will be obvious i know but whwt is it?.


Try under Subscription and Subscription discounts
Rob


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Rob said it was obvious (once you know)


----------



## rl1 (May 24, 2007)

So why isn't the MHF discount code working with seafrance? It says the combination of vehicle / dates etc is not valid, when i remove the code it goes through, obviously I don't get my discount though.... Any ideas??


----------



## rl1 (May 24, 2007)

Can anyone help with this??


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Just had SeaFrance call, they monitor MHF and noted this thread and investigated and yes there was a problem, this has now been rectified and your discount code should now work ok


----------



## rl1 (May 24, 2007)

Aaahhhh Works for me now  thanks


----------

